# TTF: The Movie



## Aulë (Apr 16, 2004)

OK. Imagine this:

Some crazy film company decides to make a movie based on the events that have occured at TTF over the years (God knows why they'd want to...but who cares ). Anyway, which actors/actresses do you think would best suit the personalities of the TTF members?

Here's what I reckon:

Webmaster: Richard Kiel
Jaws from James Bond. Nuff said. 

Snaga:Arnold Schwarzenegger.
I can imagine 'Snaga' running around the place with his rippling muscles, causing havoc with his various weapons of mass destruction. Then after his mission is completed, he'll come up with some smooth line to make everyone laugh. Then the pretty girl ('Wonks') will fall in love with him.

Wonks: Kate Beckinsale
She played Selene in Underworld, she's tough and kickass, but sexy and smart at the same time. She knows what she wants, and she takes it, and woe be it to anyone who gets in her way.
 
Nóm: Julia Roberts
"I think Nom is kind of like Julia Roberts in America's Sweethearts. Like behind the scenes, but really the driving force." ~ Wonks

Ithrynluin: Pierce Brosnan
Smooth....very smooth. Kills all the bad guys without a second thought.

Rangerdave: Mike Myers
Groovy baby! Either that or Pingu. 

Rhiannon: Renée Zellweger
Like in Bridget Jones' Diary. Very down to earth, but gets obsessive over certain things...*cough* Eowyn. She'll probably kill me for not casting Miranda Otto as her. 

Arvedui: Bruce Willis
Always calm, yet brutal as a Mod. Friends with Haley, and goes looking for dead people...

YayGollum: Jim Carrey
Crazy mood swings. A wicked sense of humour. Sorta like Jim in The Mask...

Dain: Jean-Claude Van Damne
Well for starters, they're both French...And Dain seems like the violent type...Jean would have to save Renée is some way.

Legolam: Kelly Macdonald
I have no idea who this person is. But Wonks says that she's Scottish, and cute like Legolam. Perhaps she's a crazed docter too?

Talierin: Ellen DeGeneres
Nothing to do with the lesbian part (as Mac would vouch for  ), but more to do with the humour, and happiness.

Celebthol: Leonardo DiCaprio 
I sooo wanted to say 'Fat Bastard' from Austin Powers. But Thol would have beaten me up. So I chose Leo for his apparent good looks, since all the TTF teenagers seem to have a crush on Thol since he foolishly posted his pic. 

Beleg: Seann William Scott
A rebel, and very cool. Like how Seann was in American Pie.

Beorn: Haley Joel Osment
"I see dead people...and your IP address!"

Bethelarien: Rainbow Phoenix
Another one of Wonks' suggestions (I should have just told her to do the thread herself...). She played Emily in "O"...she's quiet, in the shadows, but she gets her own when it comes to it.

Powersauce: Cameron Diaz
Very ditzy.

Elbereth: Catherine Zeta-Jones
Can be both serious, and humourous. Good looks, and adored by many.


Bah- too tired to think of any more...
OK, I'm ready to be abused for my choices now.
I'm sure you lot have better suggestions....


----------



## Saucy (Apr 16, 2004)

Aulë said:


> OK. Imagine this:
> 
> 
> Powersauce: Cameron Diaz
> Very ditzy.




 somehow i resent that..... i mean if i have to be ditzy i would prefer the more brittany murphy type...Cameron Diaz drools on Justin timberlake far to much for my liking.


Aule i can see you has Adam sandler, or perhaps Ashton Kutcher...one of those ticksters.

thank you for not casting Thol has Orlando Bloom  


for some reason i dont think this movie would be very successful, unless they exagerate the plot line, add a few car traces and jumble up the characters.

that or a TFF soap Opera....tee-hee tee-hee...oh my


----------



## Celebthôl (Apr 16, 2004)

Aulë: Woody Harrelson


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 16, 2004)

ithrynluin: Marilyn Monroe: The sexy temptress.
Nom: Danny DeVito; And inkling I have, mainly about the psedou-juxtaposition of Fëanor’s uxorious accosting of his wife. Innit, Nom?  
Beleg: Old senile woman from Titanic/Leonardo Di Caprio. Nurses a fetish for paintings in the nude, steamed up window scenes and dramatically over-played nonsense about rubbish.
Lantarion: Clichéd James Bond baddie/womaniser: Something CLEARLY going on behind that 'nice-guy' act, so, naturally it has to be some kind of plot for world domination or some kind of plot to spread a homogenous message on the sanctity of nude Twister.
Nenya: The girl from Fight Club. The really dirty one.
Rhiannon: Either/or Mary Kate and Ashley Olsen. For obvious reasons.
Húrin Thalion on Corleone
HLG: Don Corleone's evil cat.
Aulë: Somebody who is banished to eternity forever (i.e. watching back to back to back Arnold Schwarzenegger pseudo-comedies for not naming me in his list. Consequences come with such heinous acts.
Ancalagon: The dragon from dragonheart?
EriolETER PARKER?
Arvedui:That guy from Jurassic Park that tries to escape and sells dinosaur DNA to that Spanish Gangster but ends up getting torn apart by that silly little spitting dinosaur?
Indeer: The annoying one?


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 16, 2004)

Hm, very good Mr. Bond.. I'm sorry to say that your enlightening observation shall be heard by none, for tonight is the night of your doom. [Whips out a stylish, unique little pistol; then proceeds to describe in lengthy detail his masterful evil plan, during which Bond's female sidekick gets the opportunity, quite conveniently, to kill him]
 

Here's my list of the Mod Squad (the 'core' mods):

*Beorn*: The (demented) cable guy (Jim Carrey) - [always 'fixing' things, muaha ]
*ithrynluin*: Sylvester Stallone (in 'Demolition Man') - [always in the heat of things ]
*Aerin*: Kate Winslet - [seldom seen, but appreciated when she is]
*Gothmog*: Vito Cornelius from 'The Fifth Element' (Ian Holm) - [the driven intellectual]
*Ciryaher*: Ethan Hawke - [calm, but passionate when involved]
*Rangerdave*: Robin Williams - [ever jestful, yet sophisticatedly serious when needed ]
*Talierin*: Demi Moore - [artistic and vehement]
*Arvedui*: John Travolta (in 'Basic') - [the intelligent military type ]
*MacAddict*: Leonardo DiCaprio - [fits nicely with Winslet, eh? ]
*Lantarion*: Jake Gyllenhaal (as Donnie Darko) - [active but brooding ]


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 16, 2004)

ithrynluin: Alex Winter

Wonko: Cher

Nenya: Andie MacDowell

Inder: Norm MacDonald... am I right? If no, then I will bend to Paul Reubens but no further!

HLG: Julie Hagerty. You can see her here.

Myself  ... Naw maybe Brett Buttler or someone like that. Julia Roberts couldn't begin to do it.

Some ideas I had but dismissed:

Christopher Lloyd as ithrynluin. Too strange looking.

Matthew Broderick or Jack Nicholson as Snaga. Nicholson has too defined a personality of his own to play anyone else well I think. Broderick might work?


Then I tried to think of TTfers for certain actors but couldn't:

Sean Penn
Kyra Sedgewick
Jeff Goldblum
C(K?)athy Bates
Robert DeNiro
Billy Crystal
Al Pacino
Joan and John Cusak
Dennis Hopper
Michael Douglas


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 17, 2004)

> HLG: Don Corleone's evil cat.


HORRAY! Again I'm the cat.



> EriolETER PARKER?


Somehow I just don't see this.

As for Nom's pick. . .I hate my voice and need to be a blonde! Try again. . .



Let me see. . .has there ever been an actress I felt like? 

AUDREY! Ok, not a blonde. . .Ok, probably the most gorgous woman ever so it's a bit of a stretch. . .but after all, in Breakfast at Tiffany's she has a CAT!


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 17, 2004)

OK, now for some serious thinking about who gets what part. . .


Take an actress. . .hmmm. ..no, better to start with a ttf'er. . .Ummm. . . 

I HAVE A GREAT IDEA! LET'S ALL BE THE ACTORS BUT NOT AS OURSELVES!

Grond plays Gothmog, just because of the G's.

I want to play Rhi! Can I play Rhi! I bet I can do a great Frank the Sock impression!

Nom, you play Aule. Aule, you play Nom. 

Snaga and Wonks can play Tal and MacAddict and visa versa. Now that's an odd image.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Apr 17, 2004)

Steve Buscemi as Ol'Gaffer - Very odd, very overactive, very something alltogether.


----------



## Snaga (Apr 17, 2004)

Hmm Elgee, you want me to play Tal? 

I'm not happy with either Matthew Broderick or Arnold Schwarzenegger to play me. Chris Barrie is probably closer to the truth.

I'll mull this over. Casting is a serious business....


----------



## Aulë (Apr 17, 2004)

HLGStrider said:


> Nom, you play Aule. Aule, you play Nom.


Well that will be easy....since apparently we're the same person!


----------



## Aulë (Apr 17, 2004)

I have two computers next to each other. That gives the effect to the ignorant that we are two different people because we are both online at the same time.
Don't be fooled by my "Nóm" alter-ego!


----------



## Manveru (Apr 17, 2004)

in two forms or just in one body, i know one thing: you're (both) whackos...  ...but i love it! keep it coming (either way)

as for casting: may i take my part (a silent supernumerary or... i might have some of those shorter lines like, e.g. tellling a story of my life or so )?


----------



## Sarah (Apr 17, 2004)

Aulë said:


> Celebthol: Leonardo DiCaprio
> I sooo wanted to say 'Fat Bastard' from Austin Powers. But Thol would have beaten me up. So I chose Leo for his apparent good looks, since all the TTF teenagers seem to have a crush on Thol since he foolishly posted his pic.



Leo??? puh-leeze. Since when does leo look good??? Come on, you could have at least picked someone who people actually pay better attention to. Orli?


----------



## Snaga (Apr 17, 2004)

Nóm said:


> Edit: Snaga, I don't know who Chris Barrie is. But anyhow I'll agree with you. One should cast one's self.


Chris Barrie plays Rimmer in Red Dwarf.


----------



## Saucy (Apr 17, 2004)

Aule is bald


----------



## Celebthôl (Apr 17, 2004)

Snaga said:


> Chris Barrie plays Rimmer in Red Dwarf.



Along with the very......questionable personality!?


----------



## Kementari (Apr 17, 2004)

i dont have any improvements cept one 
Rangerdave: John Cleese

Knowing Cir personally i think that Ethan Hawke suits him pretty well, good job Lanty


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 18, 2004)

Snaga said:


> I'm not happy with either Matthew Broderick or Arnold Schwarzenegger to play me. Chris Barrie is probably closer to the truth.
> 
> I'll mull this over. Casting is a serious business....


I guess that means you won't be happy with a vote for Tony Robinson
see picture below 



RD


----------



## Snaga (Apr 18, 2004)

LOL! I'm not sure I'm the Baldric type, but he's funny. And at least is not the Governor of California.

And Thol, yes, I have a very questionable personality. Everyone knows this. I certainly question it myself.

PS Chris Barrie's best stuff is IMO 'The Brittas Empire'.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 18, 2004)

Kementari said:


> Rangerdave: John Cleese


 How didn't I see it!! RD is definitely a younger John Cleese (I can just imagine him saying "And now for something completely different.." ), or maybe Michael Palin..
Heh, well Cir even looks a bit like Ethan Hawke, from what I've seen.


----------



## Beleg (Apr 18, 2004)

this is one of the funniest threads I have ever read on TTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> Old senile woman from Titanic/Leonardo Di Caprio. Nurses a fetish for paintings in the nude, steamed up window scenes and dramatically over-played nonsense about rubbish.



Err, was this '/' meant to make be bi-gender? How can I be Kate Winslet ANDDD Leonardo DiCaprio at the same time???


----------



## Saucy (Apr 18, 2004)

Beleg said:


> this is one of the funniest threads I have ever read on TTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Err, was this '/' meant to make be bi-gender? How can I be Kate Winslet ANDDD Leonardo DiCaprio at the same time???




ur tho old lady....i think....


----------



## Beleg (Apr 18, 2004)

was yeah, but wasn't the old lady once Kate Winslet or what?


----------



## Turin (Apr 18, 2004)

Random actors to play TTF members:

Aule: Russel Crow
Gothmog: Sean Connery 
MacAddict: One of the amish guys in "Witness"
Glorfindel: Collin Farrel(sp?)
Me: Vin Diesel .
Lantarion: "The Rock" 

Can't think of any more now.


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 19, 2004)

Aulë said:


> Elbereth: Catherine Zeta-Jones
> Can be both serious, and humourous. Good looks, and adored by many.




Good choice, Aule!

I would've never have thought of that myself...but when I think about it...it is a pretty good match. I agree with that choice.

As for my choices...well, I think I will need to give this some thought...I'll post them soon though.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 22, 2004)

What the..? I'm the Rock??


----------



## Maeglin (Apr 25, 2004)

HAHAHAHA!! Lanty's a pro wrestler!!   not sure why I'm laughing......he could kick my butt if he really was one...now I'm scared...Lanty's gonna track me down and show up at my door, and he actually _will_ be a pro wrestler!! Wait, he really will be the Rock!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!! Okay now I'm just thinking way too deep into that, forgive me.

Anywho....Turin picked me as Colin Farrell....I find that a strange coincidence, simply because if I grew my hair out just a little bit longer and didn't shave for about a week, Mr. Farrell and I would look strikingly similar.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 26, 2004)

Is Collin Firth or Farrell the one who plays Mr. Darcy in that long Pride and Prejudice thing? I know there is a Firth and a Farrell who are very different actors with very similar names and I always mix them up. 
Anyway, if you are the one who plays Mr. Darcy, you need to give my sister your number. She likes you!

Anyway. . .I kind of see Snaga as played by Jeff Goldblum with a British accent. I don't particularly know why, however.


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 26, 2004)

I suppoooose that Michelle Pfieffer would be the purrrfect choice to play Elgee.
For all the obvious reasons.

I wonder if Elgee has a black latex suit. She's never sent those pics to the photo album. 

RD








Time to crawl back under my rock and hide again.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 26, 2004)

RD, I'm going to take that as a compliment. . .and as I often have cause to say to my co-workers "Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeow."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 9, 2005)

ooooooh! fun fun fun! 

*BUMP!*

We do have a few new names to go through... 
Sad to say I don't think I'll be of much help though... 
Can't think of any names really... 
Not just now...


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 9, 2005)

Hm. I wonder why I didn't notice this the first time. Probably just too crazy. Jim Carrey as myself? Makes no sense. Maybe Christopher Walken.  *hides* Well, he does have a different way of speaking. But then, he looks nothing like me. How's about Jeff Goldblum? No, I am being a bit too generous with myself.  I don't know about the rest of you, since I don't know any of you very well. *runs away* But not Jim Carrey for myself.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Mar 23, 2007)

I am so much the polar opposite of every actress type I have ever been able to think of that no one could possibly do it, sorry. I'm such an odd mix of the utterly everyday and the totally insane and bizarre. Plus, I'm rather bland-looking (I don't consider myself ugly at all, just really plain and normal) and actresses just _aren't_.

RD is definitely some crazy British comedian. *sighs* I got nothing else, I'm no good at these kind of ideas...


----------

